# 24V DC Teichpumpe und UV Klärer



## fk2000 (9. Nov. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mir gerne 2017 einen Teich im Schrebergarten anlegen.
Dort gibt es nur eine Solaranlage als Stromquelle.

Ich würde gerne die 24V DC nutzen um eine Teichpumpe (ca. 4000L/h) inkl. UV Klärer zu betreiben.

Hat jemand evtl. eine Idee, welche Pumpe und UV Klärer man dazu verwenden könnte?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (9. Nov. 2016)

Hallo,

einfach mal Googeln.
Teichpumpen gibt es auf jedenfalls mit 24V DC allerdings brauchen die dann auch min 2-3A Strom.
Bei UVC wird es wohl schwerer werden.
Evtl. baust du dir einen 300W Wechselrichter dazwischen.
Die AC Pumpen sind auch günstiger
Vielleicht Antwortet dir ja noch jemand der so ein System betreibt.



Gruß

Teichfreund77


----------



## fk2000 (10. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Teichfreund77,

also 24V DC Pumpe mit 3600L/h hab ich gefunden und bestellt, die ist sogar regelbar.
Laut Angaben benötigt diese mit 86W ca. 3,6A.
(da muss ich mir dann nur was einfallen lassen da meine Solar von 0-37V liefert, je nach Sonne)

Wechselrichter will ich vermeiden da die Pumpe ja immer laufen soll solange die Solar was liefert.
Und die Dinger sind viel zu anfällig um sie unbeaufsichtigt laufen zu lassen.
Des weiteren muss bei Induktiven Lasten (Pumpe + UV Klärer) mit Faktor 10 gerechnet werden
um die Anlaufströme abzufangen.
Dann muss es noch ein echter Sinus Wechselrichter sein.....
Pumpe 80W, UV 11W  mit Vorschaltgerätverlusten dann ca. 18W.
Dann sagen wir mal es sind 100W so bräuchte ich einen 1kW Wechselrichter.

Eigenstromaufnahme + Laststrom + Verlust + Unsicherheit + Anschaffungspreis
Das rechnet sich nicht (wirklich) wenn man bedenkt, dass man nur mit großen Verlusten aus DC AC machen kann.


Wegen dem UV Klärer, da gibts nix fertiges für 12V oder 24V DC  aber ich hab ne Idee dazu,
ich muss mal was ausprobieren....


----------



## Küstensegler (10. Nov. 2016)

Hallo ?,

einfach als Puffer eine 24V Batterie verwenden und diese über einen Solarladeregler laden.
Da kannst du gerne einen preiswerten ohne MPPT nehmen.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## lollo (10. Nov. 2016)

Moin,

für solche Insellösung gibt es hier schon einige Einträge, einfach mal die Sufu benutzen.
Amortisieren wird sich solch eine Lösung aber nicht.


----------



## fk2000 (10. Nov. 2016)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

ich hab ja bereits ne Batteriebank und MPPT Regler aber ich möchte da nicht rangehn.
Ich schalte den MPPT Ausgang und alles ist auf einmal ausgeschaltet wenn ich nicht im Garten bin.

Das Solarpanel liefert Energie auch wenn ich nicht im Garten bin und da die Batterien voll sind, ist diese Energie übrig.
Deswegen soll die Teichanlage direkt ans Solarpanel geklemmt werden.

Wenn ich für die Teichtechnik natürlich Wechselrichter oder 24V Batterie und Laderegler bräuchte, dann wird sich das nicht lohnen,
da hat Lollo schon recht 

Teich sollte sowieso gebaut werden, Wasserplätschern solls auch geben.
Und im Gegensatz dazu steht die ungenutze Energie des Solar Panels.
Da war mein gedanke eben, Teichtechnik passend zur Gratisenergie.


Gruß Klaus


----------



## Lion (10. Nov. 2016)

hallo Klaus,
was hälst Du von einem Stromwandler 24V auf 220 V ?
Da kannst Du die Teichtechnik, ob Pumpe, UV-Lampe usw. mit günstigeren
Produkten nutzen.
VG. Leon
ein Beispiel: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Spannungswan...979029?hash=item3f6e826555:g:imcAAOSwcLxYG3cz


----------



## fk2000 (10. Nov. 2016)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Klaus,
> was hälst Du von einem Stromwandler 24V auf 220 V ?
> Da kannst Du die Teichtechnik, ob Pumpe, UV-Lampe usw. mit günstigeren
> Produkten nutzen.



Diese Wandler sind mir zu unsicher um unbeobachtet zu laufen und bei entsprechender Dimensionierung kosten diese richtig Geld, da hilft dann
günstigere Teichtechnik auch nicht.
Sobald ein Wandler usw. allein für die Teichtechnik dazukommt, lohnt es sich nicht mehr, nur damit man die billige 230V Teichtechnik nutzen kann.


----------



## marcus18488 (12. Nov. 2016)

Als Alternative müsste eine günstige USV Anlage auch funktionieren. Man müsste hier nur die Puffer Akkus mit 12v Landesplanung versorgen anstatt der 230V.


----------



## fk2000 (12. Nov. 2016)

Nein, keine USV oder sonstige Wandler Geschichten. Hin und her wandeln hat immer Verluste die erst mal ausgeglichen bzw.
mit Solar erzeugt werden müssen.

Es steht gratis 0-37V und bis zu 9A zur Verfügung und die Pumpe mit UVC soll ohne Aufsicht sicher laufen.
Die 24V Pumpe mit 3600L/h hab ich schon und die UVC ist in Gedanken schon einsatzfähig.

Für die schwankende Spannung, je nach Sonne, des Solar Panels hab ich auch schon eine Lösung
damit die Teichtechnik auch bei 17V (Dämmerung) noch läuft bzw. in den Morgenstunden schon anläuft.


----------



## Küstensegler (13. Nov. 2016)

Kannst man nicht an dem Batterie-Ausgang eines Solarladeregler die Pumpe anschließen?
Da kommt ja die definierte Voltzahl an. Nur die Ampere sind in Abhängigkeit der Solareinstrahlung unterschiedlich.
Solarladeregler bekommst du schon unter 20EUR.

Grüße
Garlo


----------



## fk2000 (13. Nov. 2016)

Hi Carlo,

Laderegler benötigen selber ja auch Strom und den holen sie sich von der Batterie am Batterieanschluss.
Erst dann wird mit dem Laden begonnen, dem durchschalten des Solar Panels zum Batterieanschluss.
Ohne Batterie daran, startet der Laderegler nicht.


----------



## fk2000 (14. Nov. 2016)

UVC für 24V Betrieb ist fertig.

Man nehme ein Leuchtstoffleuchte für's Auto. Von Vorteil ist wenn diese Leuchte die selbe Leistung wie die UVC Röhre hat.
Die Elektronik darin ausgebaut.
Aus dem 230V UVC die Drossel ausgebaut und die Elektronik rein. Die Anschlüsse der Röhrenfassung an die Elektronik gelötet
und schon passts.


----------



## fk2000 (17. Nov. 2016)

Weiter gehts...

Das Solar Panel liefert je nach Einstrahlung bzw. Dämmerung von 0-37V.
6-7A liefert es erst ab 20V.

Eine Pumpe mit 12V DC gibts leider nicht mit >3500L/h, also musste es eine 24V DC Pumpe sein.

Was aber machen wennd ie Spannung vom Panel unter 24V sinkt oder wenn bei voller Sonne dann 37V ankommen.
Spannung drosseln ist kein Thema, Step Down Wandler gibts zu genüge. Aber Step Up Wandler oder noch besser ein
Wandler der einer Seits die Eingangsspannung von 37V runter regeln kann und nahtlos (bei Wolken die vorbei ziehen) dann
aus den 20V die 24V erzeugen kann, gibts nicht einfach mal bei Conrad Elektronik.

Ich habe so einen "Buck / Boost Konverter" gefunden, der kann beide Funktionen mit nahtlosem Übergang.
10-40V Eingang  und einstellbarer Ausgang inkl. einstellbare Strombegrenzung.

Zum ein/ausschalten des gesamten Systems noch ein Solid State Relais (benötigt lediglich 13mA zum ansteuern)
dazu und fertig ist die __ Laube.

    

Links am Kühlkörper die Mosfet's zum Schalten der ganzen Teichtechnik.
Rechts der Buck/Boost Konverter mit LED Display.

Ist die Eingangsspannung größer 24V so regelt der Konverter runter damit am Ausgang 24V sind.
Die 4A der Teichtechnik (24V DC Pumpe und 24V DC UVC Lampe) werden 1:1 am Eingang bezogen.
Strombegrenzung des Ausgangs auf 5A.
Liegt die Eingangsspannung unter 24V so regelt der Konverter die geringe Eingangsspannung hoch auf 24V zum Ausgang, dies ohne Unterbrechung.
Die Eingangsstromaufnahme steigt dabei auf 6A an.
Eingangsseitig ist eine 7,5A Sicherung verbaut.


Kann nicht morgen schon Sommer werden?


----------



## Mushi (17. Nov. 2016)

Eine beliebige Leuchtstoffröhre hat bei der benötigten Wellenlänge von 254 nm keinen signifikanten Ausstoß.


----------



## fk2000 (17. Nov. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> ......eine beliebige Leuchtstoffröhre....



Hallo Mushi,

was meinst Du mit "einer beliebigen Leuchtstoffröhre"?

Man muss schon die UVC Röhre des UVC Klärers nehmen


----------



## Mushi (17. Nov. 2016)

Leuchtstoffröhre für's Auto hatte ich gelesen.


----------



## fk2000 (17. Nov. 2016)

Man nehme eine Leuchtstofflampe / Energiesparlampe fürs Auto/Camping, also eine die mit 12V betrieben wird.
In meinem Fall eine mit 11W.
Aus dieser Lampe hab ich die Elektronik rausgenommen, denn nur diese braucht man. Gehäuse und Röhre kann weg 

Beim 230V UCV Kärer habe ich die Drossel (den schweren Metall "Trafo") rausgezwickt.
Die Drähte der UVC Fassung kommen an die Anschlüsse der Elektronik an dem vormals die Röhre war.
Evtl. vorhandener Starter muss auch entfernt werden.
Die Elektronik dann verdrahten und den 230V Stecker weg machen!
So versorgt die 12V Elektronik nun die UVC Röhre.
Da meine UVC Röhre auch 11W hat, passt es zur 11W Elektronik.


----------



## Mushi (17. Nov. 2016)

Abenteuerlich, aber wenn es läuft...


----------



## lollo (18. Nov. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Abenteuerlich



Hallo,

ja, vielleicht so wie die Teichtiefe zum Volumen.


----------



## fk2000 (18. Nov. 2016)

Besser?


----------



## fk2000 (18. Nov. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Abenteuerlich, aber wenn es läuft...



Läuft!

Und dank Schutzkleinspannung sogar noch sicherer als die 230V Variante.


----------



## troll20 (18. Nov. 2016)

fk2000 schrieb:


> Läuft!
> 
> Und dank Schutzkleinspannung sogar noch sicherer als die 230V Variante.


Das denke ich aber auch 
sofern es richtig ausgeführt wurde/ wird. Und nicht hin gebastelt. für die Anregung .


----------



## Nori (18. Nov. 2016)

Also 12 V DC-Pumpen gibt's auch größer 3500 L/h..
Günstige z,B. von Aquaforte (etwa ne 6500-er) oder hochpreisigere von Oase mit 6000 oder 12000 L/h.

Gruß Nori


----------



## fk2000 (18. Nov. 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> Also 12 V DC-Pumpen gibt's auch größer 3500 L/h..
> Günstige z,B. von Aquaforte (etwa ne 6500-er) oder hochpreisigere von Oase mit 6000 oder 12000 L/h.
> 
> Gruß Nori



Ich kenn die Aquaforte mit Niederspannung aber das ist immer 12V AC.

Und Oase schreibt auch nur das es sich um Wechselspannung handelt.
Zwar Niederspannung aber eben keine Gleichspannung.


----------



## Nori (18. Nov. 2016)

... also ich lese hier 12 V DC ....

https://www.oase-livingwater.com/de.../prd/aquamax-eco-premium-12000-12-v.5428.html

Gruß Nori


----------



## Mushi (18. Nov. 2016)

Die Oase 12 V Pumpen sind DC, die 12 V Luftpumpen sind AC.


----------



## lollo (18. Nov. 2016)

fk2000 schrieb:


> Besser?


----------



## fk2000 (18. Nov. 2016)

Ja stimmt die Oase hat 12V DC 

Nur hab ich bei dem Preis von 720€ gleich garnicht erst in die Tech.D. geschaut.... die ham doch nicht alle Kerzen im Leuchter.


----------



## Nori (18. Nov. 2016)

... ist ja aber auch die 12000-er - die 6000-er ist deutlich günstiger zumal das ja die Listenpreise sind, die bekannlich kein Mensch zahlt!

Gruß Nori


----------



## fk2000 (18. Nov. 2016)

... die 6000 gibts aktuell für 274€ und ist immer noch zu teuer (für mich zumindest).

ABER
Die Pumpe hat 12V DC richtig aber ohne den Trafo geht nichts, man kann seine evtl. vorhandenen 12V DC nicht so an die Pumpe klemmen.
Da es eine Magnetpumpe ist, sitzt im Trafo auch die entsprechende Steuerung damit die Pumpe läuft.


----------



## Nori (18. Nov. 2016)

.... also ich hab schon ne dimmergesteuerte LED-Lichtanlage von Heissner ohne den Trafo direkt an die Pufferbatterie angeschlossen - das funzt zusammen mit einem separaten einstellbaren Dämmerungsschalter von Pollin perfekt - aber das sind wieder andere Voraussetzungen von der Solaranlage her.

Gruß Nori


----------



## fk2000 (18. Nov. 2016)

Das sind auch 2 Paar Schuhe.
LED Dimmer arbeiten mit Puls Weiten Modulation (PWM). Dazu muss die Spannung vom Trafo (12V o.ä.) sowieso gleichgerichtet werden.
Ohne Trafo deine Akku Spannung dran und es geht, DC bleibt DC.
(meine 230V AC LED Scheinwerfer, nachdem ich sie auf 12V DC umgebaut habe, schalte ich übrigens auch über den Pollin Dämmerungsschalter Bausatz
an meiner PV Anlage)

Die Magnetpumpen mit 12V DC benötigen eine ganz andere Ansteuerung.
Z.B. der Stecker der "Aqua...6000" Pumpe zeigt 4 Pole. GND, Wicklung1, 2 und 3.
Der Pumpenflügelrotor ist ein Permanentmagnet.
Wird Wicklung 1 mit Strom versorgt so zieht sich der Permanentmagnet dort hin, dann wird Wicklung 1 ausgeschaltet und Wicklung 2 ein.
Der Permamentmagnet folgt dem Magnetfeld zu Wicklung 2.
Dann Wicklung 2 aus und Wicklung 3 an, der Magnet folgt.
Ordnet man die Spulen im Kreis an und mehrmals hintereinander (W1 W2 W3 W1 W2 W3 usw.) bis der Kreis voll ist und
man schaltet die Wicklungen entsprechend nacheinander so ergibt sich eine 360° Drehung.
Erhöht man die Geschwindigkeit wie die Wicklungen nacheinander geschaltet werden so kann man die Drehzahl erhöhen.
Das Regeln so einer Magnetpumpe ist also nicht mit einem PWM Dimmer zu machen.

Würde man den 4 pol. Stecker mit 12V DC versorgen (z.B. GND und Wicklung 2) dann würde sich der Rotormagnet an der aktiven Wicklung orientieren und dort bleiben.


----------



## chris2207 (24. Nov. 2016)

Hallo fk2000,

die einfachste Lösung ist eine DC 12V Pumpe zu nehmen und diese an 12V Solarmodule anzuschließen. 
Einen Teil meiner Anlage habe ich genau so gebaut. Einfach mal die SuFu nutzen. Dann hätte man sich einen großen Teil der Diskussion erspart. 
Schreibe mal deine bestehende Anlage auf. Solarleistung, Laderegler, Speicher und Kapazität. 
Es ist aber wesentlich einfacher die Pumpen direkt zu betreiben.

Chris


----------



## fk2000 (24. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Chris,

entschuldige bitte aber lies doch erst einmal meinen ersten Post, den auf Seite 1, durch.

Den Ton den du anschlägst, ist nicht der Beste.


chris2207 schrieb:


> Einfach mal die SuFu nutzen. Dann hätte man sich einen großen Teil der Diskussion erspart.



Ich habe die SuFu vor der Erstellung eines Themas benutzt und soeben nochmals.
Es gibt nichts mit Bezug auf 24V Pumpe oder 24V UVC Klärer.
Und was ich jetzt per SuFu finde, sind mein Thema und dessen Beiträge.

Hättest Du meinen ersten Post, also den auf Seite 1, gelesen, hättest Du daraus erkennen können, dass es

1. zu dem Zeitpunkt der Themaerstellung noch keine Teichtechnik  bei mir gab
und
2. eine 24V Solaranlage vorhanden ist.

Und somit hätte sich Dein Beitrag erübrigt.
Aber es ist immer leichter den "SuFu Satz" aus der Zwischenablage zu kopieren.

Die Grundfrage des Threads lautete eben: "Wer weiß etwas zu/über Teichtechnik im 24V Bereich"


----------



## chris2207 (24. Nov. 2016)

Entschuldigung aber was hat eine bestehende 24V Anlage für einen Zusammenhang mit einer Teichpumpe?
Warum muss es eine 24V Teichpumpe sein? Deine 24V Pumpe ist völlig ungeeignet die an einer bestehenden Anlage über DC betrieben zu werden.

"ABER
Die Pumpe hat 12V DC richtig aber ohne den Trafo geht nichts, man kann seine evtl. vorhandenen 12V DC nicht so an die Pumpe klemmen.
Da es eine Magnetpumpe ist, sitzt im Trafo auch die entsprechende Steuerung damit die Pumpe läuft."

Das ist völliger Quatsch, der Trafo regelt nur von 230V AC auf 12V DC. 
Natürlich kannst du die Pumpe direkt an ein 12 Volt Solarmodul klemmen, völlig unproblematisch.


----------



## fk2000 (24. Nov. 2016)

chris2207 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung aber was hat eine bestehende 24V Anlage für einen Zusammenhang mit einer Teichpumpe?


Sehr vereinfacht:

Ich habe 24V DC.
Ich habe einen Teich.
Ich möchte das Wasser darin mit einer Pumpe und UVC Klärer umwälzen.

= Ich suche eine Pumpe und UVC die mit 24V DC betrieben wird

Warum 24V?
Mal davon abgesehen das meine Solaranlage komplett 24V hat....
Den Zusammenhang von Strom/Kabelquerschnitt/Kabellänge ist Dir bekannt.
Deswegen 24V DC und nicht 12V DC.

Wenn Du 12V hast ok, ist mir recht.
Ich habe 24 V!

Wenn Deine bürstenlose Magnetpumpe 12V DC hat dann ist die Steuerelektronik in der Pumpe selbst, da kannst Du
die 12V DC der PV direkt anklemmen. Der Trafo lieferte 12V DC richtig und statt dessen kommen jetzt Deine 12V.
Ist die Steuerelektronik im Trafo dann reichen im Kabel zur Pumpe keine 2 Drähte, es müssen 3 oder 4
Adern sein um ein Drehfeld zu erzeugen.
Sind da aber nur 2 Adern im Kabel zur Pumpe dann ist das eine 12V AC Pumpe.


----------



## chris2207 (25. Nov. 2016)

Du hast keine permanente 24 Volt Anlage! Deine Anlage geht auch selbständig auf bis zu 30 Volt und mehr für die Ausgleichsladung.
Das heißt deine Pumpe macht im Direktbetrieb an deiner Batterie den Abflug.

Warum nicht einfach einen DC/DC Wandler dazwischen, der sorgt immer für 12 V. 
Die Pumpe direkt an ein Solarmodul für Einspeiseanlagen zu klemmen ist Unsinn und würde die Pumpe zerstören. Um so kälter um so höher die Voltzahl.
Der DC Wandler kommt entweder an den Lastausgang des Ladereglers oder an die Batterie. Für deinen Teich reicht sicher auch die OASE Aquarius 1500 DC 12V.

Ich habe zwei Oase AquaMax, eine hängt direkt an 2x120 Watt 12V Solarmodulen und eine über einen Victron DC/DC Wandler an der großen Inselanlage im 24h Betrieb. Die Elekronik sitzt in der DC Pumpe, davor war nur ein schlechter Trafo. Wenn es eine AC Pumpe wäre, denn würde OASE lügen und meine Pumpen dürften nicht laufen.

Du musst mich nicht über Solaranlagen aufklären ich betreiber selbst mehrer Inselanlagen und baue auch Europaweit welche in ganz anderen Dimensionen.


----------



## troll20 (25. Nov. 2016)

Schön das es inzwischen hier auch Leute gibt die in dieser Richtung Erfahrung haben und diese bereit sind zu teilen 
Aber bitte führt diese Diskussion so das es ohne Anfeindungen rüber kommt, ein bissel ruhe und Sachlichkeit tut nicht nur dem lesenden unwissenden gut den er versteht eventuell dann auch was von dem was ihr schreibt , sondern es ist auch für euch besser


----------



## fk2000 (25. Nov. 2016)

Würde sich Chris die Mühe machen das zu lesen was man schreibt, dann könnte er sich einige seiner Post wirklich sparen.

Jetzt z.B. fängt er wieder mit DC/DC Wandler an zu thematisieren und genau das mit dem DC/DC Wandler schreibe ich in meinen Posts.
Und ich habe auch schon geschrieben das das Thema mit dem DC/DC Wandler bereits erledigt ist.
Er reitet wieder mal auf seiner 12V Pumpe rum, zumindest hat er diesmal zugegeben, dass in seiner Pumpe die Elektronik integriert ist...
Er versteht einfach nicht das es auch andere Pumpen gibt bei denen die Elektronik im Trafo mit drin sitzt und genau an dieser
kann man nicht einfach den Trafo wegzwicken und stattdessen 12V dran klemmen.

Er ist beratungsresistent und was er mir vorwirft (Beiträge wären überflüssen wenn ich eine 12V Pumpe nehmen würde...), macht er nun selber im großem Stil.
Seine Beiträge sind überflüssig, da er nicht liest und stattdessen seine Erfahrungen und Meinung als das 1x1 hinstellt.
Er hat immer noch nicht verstanden das ich eine 24V DC Pumpe und UVC Klärer haben möchte.

Das ich meine anfänglichen Fragen und Probleme zu den 24V Geräten bereits gelöst habe, ist ihm nach wie vor entgangen.

Sich im Kreis drehen und immer wieder das selbe erzählen, ohne dabei auf Fragen oder Gedankengänge konstruktiv einzugehen
bringt mir nichts und auch keinem anderen der sich evtl. auch mit 24V Teichtechnik beschäftigt.

Ich werde im Anschluss in einem Post alles zusammen fassen, was ich suche, was ich gemacht habe usw.
Evtl. sind für Dich, Troll20 ein, zwei Dinge dabei die interessant sind....


----------



## chris2207 (25. Nov. 2016)

Ich habe deine Beiträge gelesen und leider gemerkt, dass du dich nicht inhaltlich mit der Thematik beschäftigt hast, insbesondere Solaranlagen.
Du behauptest, dass du eine 24 Volt Anlage hast, dass ist falsch. Deine Systemspannung ist 24 Volt mehr nicht. Du kannst auch nicht einfach deinen Laderegler abklemmen um die Pumpe direkt mit PV Strom zu versorgen. Das wird kurzfristig deine Akkus in die Knie schrotten, der Laderegler bleibt IMMER an, wird niemals abgeklemmt. 

Sämtliche Oase 12V Pumpen sind DC, d.h. ich kann sie 1:1 an ein 12Volt Modul klemmen. 
Victron DC/DC Wandler gehören zu den zuverlässigsten Geräten die es gibt. Ich habe Anlagen in der Türkei verbaut, die laufen bei 55 Grad seit Jahren ohne Probleme. 
Was spricht dagegen deine 24 V Pumpe (mit 3.500 l/h für 83W sehr ineffizient) an der gesamten Anlage laufen zu lassen, statt umständig eine andere Lösung zu bauen? Auch dafür brauchst du einen DC/DC Wandler, nehmlich 24/24. Übrigens haben die eine Effizienz von 96%, wo gibt es da Verluste?
Im übrigen hat ein guter MPPT Laderegler 10 mA Eigenverbrauch, d.h. dein Solid State Relais verbraucht schon mehr. 
Deine Konstruktion, auch wenn gut gebaut hat wesentlich höhere Verluste und wird niemals mehrere Jahre halten. Die ganzen Buck / Boost Konverter sind China Kracher. Habe schon genug davon verbaut. Die Hälfte hat sich nach 3 Monaten verabschiedet, incl. Schwelbrand, insbesondere im Dauerbetrieb. 

Alles ein wenig kompliziert geworden und die Solaranlage wird vergewaltigt.


----------



## fk2000 (25. Nov. 2016)

Zusammenfassung:

Ich habe eine PV Anlage:
Solarpanel (umgangssprachlich 24V) das natürlich je nach Nacht/Tag/Sonne 0-37V liefert mit bis zu 9A
Daran ist ein MPPT Laderegler und daran 12V Akkus.
Am Ausgang des Ladereglers sind ein Radio und 2 Lampen.
Über den Ausgang des Ladereglers, der schaltbar ist, schalte ich alles auf einmal ab wenn ich den Garten verlasse.
Die Akkus sind also eher weniger belastet und demnach immer voll, die Akku Energie wird nur selten für größere Gartengeräte genutzt,
die dann und nur dann über einen Wechselrichter betrieben werden.
Das Solarpanel könnte Strom liefern aber es gibt keinen "Verbraucher" da die Akkus voll sind, diese überschüssige Energie will ich nutzen.

2017 plane ich, einen Teich (Teichschale) in den Garten zu setzen.
Ich habe mir eine Pumpe für Bachlauf o.ä. vorgestellt und einen UVC Klärer dazu.
Da die Teichtechnik auch unbeaufsichtig laufen soll, möchte ich so wenig Elektrische Komponenten verbauen wie möglich.

Bei ausreichend Sonne (entsprechend ausreichend Spannung/Strom) soll die Pumpe und UVC anlaufen und bei zu wenig Sonne wieder ausgehen.
Ohne das dabei die Akkus oder der Laderegler benötigt wird.
Aus folgenden Gründen kommt ein Wechselrichter, 12V auf 230V nicht in Frage:
Zu unsicher im autarken Betrieb, zu hoher Eigenstromverbrauch, zu hohe Anschaffungskosten, nicht direkt am Solarpanel betreibbar.

Der Teich soll etwa 25m von der PV Anlage entfernt gebaut werden.
Damit die Ströme und somit auch die Kabelquerschnitte geringer sind, 24V Pumpe und UVC.

Zu lösen war noch die Tatsache dass das Solarpanel keine konstanten 24V liefert sondern null bis "grob gesagt" 40V.
In diesem 0-40V Bereich ist aber nur der 18 - 40V Bereich nutzbar. Unter 18V liefert das Panel nicht genügend Strom.

Der Bereich 18-40V muss nun auf konstante 24V gebracht werden.
Ein Buck/Boost Konverter löst dieses Problem.
So kann die Panel Ausgangsspannung, in meinem nutzbaren 18-40V Bereich schwanken und der Konverter regelt immer auf 24V.

- 24V DC Pumpe 3600L/h habe ich bereits (regelbar, fertig gekauft).
- 230V UVC Klärer habe ich bereits auf 24V DC umgerüstet:

Aus dem 230V UVC Klärer das Vorschaltgerät und den Starter entfernt.
Aus einer Leuchtstofflampe für den KFZ/LKW Bereich die Elektronik entfernt.
Diese Elektronik wurde in das UVC Klärer Gehäuse gebaut und verdrahtet, diese betriebt nun die Standart 11W UVC Röhre mit 24V DC


----------



## chris2207 (25. Nov. 2016)

Entschuldigung, aber jetzt verstehe ich einiges nicht mehr. Du hast also doch eine 12 Volt Anlage.
Das sind keine 24 Volt Module, auch nicht umgangssprachlich. Es sind Einspeisemodule, welche für eine Inselanlage genutzt werden. 
Hättest du eine 24V Anlage, dann bräuchtest du auch keinen MPPT Regler. Ein guter PWM Regler hätte gereicht.
Macht ja auch Sinn, einen MPPT benutzt man ja auch nur wenn die Spannung sehr unterschiedlich ist (Modul/Batterie).

Auf 25m Länger hast du bei 12V ca. 5-6 W Verlust, sprich <1V. Und da machst du so einen Aufwand? Eine 12 Volt DC Pumpe direkt an die Batterien hätte es auch getan, in Verbindung mit einer Zeitschaltuhr. Um es zu perfektionieren, einfach den SOC auslesen und danach schalten z.B. mit Arduino.

Wo greift denn dein Buck/Boost Konverter die Spannung ab? Du kannst doch nicht einfach vor dem Laderegler Leistung abziehen. Wie soll der die Batterie voll bekommen, wenn mal nur wenig Sonnenschein da ist? Dann zieht ja bereits deine Pumpe ab.
Oder klemmst du einfach den Laderegler ab und schließt daran deine Konstruktion?

Und Wechselrichter sind zu unsicher im autarken Betrieb? Warum das denn? Dann dürfte keine Einspeiseanlage auf der Welt ohne Kontrolle funktionieren.
Ich kenne Inselanlagen, da laufen gute Wechselrichter seit 10 Jahren ohne Ausfall 24/7.
Aber es stimmt, wenn ich bei DC bleiben kann, dann sollte das so gemacht werden. Inbesondere bei kleinen Anlagen.


----------

